# As I live and breath [breathe]



## Frodo08081981

Me puede dar alguien una traducción aproximada. Es que no veo bien Como vivo y respiro.


----------



## Agró

Frodo08081981 said:


> Me puede dar alguien una traducción aproximada. Es que no veo bien Como vivo y respiro.


Puede ser:

...mientras vivo y respiro.
...a medida que vivo y respiro.
...porque vivo y respiro.

Pero hace falta conocer el contexto.


----------



## sound shift

Buenos.

Será "As I live and breath*e*". "Breath" es un sustantivo, no un verbo. Sin embargo, coincido con Agró.


----------



## Frodo08081981

Si es breathe. Os digo el contexto: lo he visto en una película y lo usan como interjección para exclamar sorpresa.


----------



## la_machy

¿Y sorpresa cómo de qué?
Tengo curiosidad, porque en español, no le encuentro mucho sentido decir 'mientras vivo y respiro', para expresar sorpresa.
Quizá sea una frase hecha, en inglés.


Saludos


----------



## Arrius

La frase introduce un juramento: el hecho de que él que está jurando vive y respira es obvia- y iinnegablemente cierto. Quizá *por mi alma* en castellano.


----------



## la_machy

Arrius said:


> La frase introduce un juramento: el hecho de que él que está jurando vive y respira es obvia- y iinnegablemente cierto. Quizá *por mi alma* en castellano.


 
Mmhhh...bueno, así le veo un poco más de sentido. 

Quizá  la expresión sería  algo como _'¡Por Dios/Por mi alma que nunca ví algo así!!_

Gracias, Arrius.

_Saludos_


----------



## Alejotsv

Creo que algo apropiado en español sería "Ver para creer".


----------



## Arrius

*ver es creer* es la frase adecuada para traducir *as I live and breathe* si significa lo mismo que *Well, I never(would have believed it)! *que es también una frase hecha con o sin las palabras entre paréntesis.


----------



## gambon

Yo he oído expresiones como:

Lo que digo es cierto *como que me llamo Paco*.
*Como que estamos aquí a hora mismo* que esto es verdad.
Esto es cierto *como que el cielo es azul*.

Y no me suena nada raro "¡¡*Como que vivo y respiro* que este niño es hijo tuyo!!"

¡Saludos!


----------



## gambon

Arrius said:


> *ver es creer* es la frase adecuada para traducir *as I live and breathe* si significa lo mismo que *Well, I never(would have believed it)! *que es también una frase hecha con o sin las palabras entre paréntesis.



Creo que para *Well, I never(would have believed it)!* es más apropiado "¡Ver para creer!"

"Ver es creer" es más "to see is to believe", en mi opinión.

Saludos


----------



## spodulike

Arrius said:


> La frase es un juramento: el hecho de que él que está jurando vive y respira es obvia- y iinnegablemente cierto.  Quizá *por mi alma* en castellano.





gambon said:


> Yo he oído expresiones como:
> 
> Lo que digo es cierto *como que me llamo Paco*.
> *Como que estamos aquí a hora mismo* que esto es verdad.
> Esto es cierto *como que el cielo es azul*.
> 
> Y no me suena nada raro "¡¡*Como que vivo y respiro* que este niño es hijo tuyo!!"
> 
> ¡Saludos!


"As I live and breathe" no es una expresión de sorpresa por sí sino una aserción de la verdad de lo que sigue, como dicen gambon y arrius

Ejemplos
"As I live and breathe, that is amazing!"
"As I live and breathe, I am telling the truth"

*Mi intento*

¡Te lo juro!


----------



## Alejotsv

Lo primero que tenemos que ver es el contexto y quien inicia el hilo afirma lo siguiente:



Frodo08081981 said:


> Si es breathe. Os digo el contexto: lo he visto en una película y lo usan como interjección para exclamar sorpresa.



En mi caso, lo vi en una serie donde al protagonista, al comienzo del capítulo, le ofrecen un utensilio para poner el té en el agua hirviendo en lugar de la bolsita, para que el té no sepa a papel; al final del capítulo, la persona que ofreció el utensilio se encuentra al protagonista usándolo y, a manera de sorpresa, le dice: "As I live and breathe, a convert".

La traducción adecuada entonces sería "Ver para creer" o algo similar, pero en ningún caso se refiere a una reafirmación de seguridad como "Te lo juro" o "Como que me llamo Paco".


Ahora, habría que ver si esa misma frase se encuentra en diferentes contextos.


----------



## spodulike

Alejotsv said:


> En mi caso, lo vi en una serie donde al protagonista, al comienzo del capítulo, le ofrecen un utensilio para poner el té en el agua hirviendo en lugar de la bolsita, para que el té no sepa a papel; al final del capítulo, la persona que ofreció el utensilio se encuentra al protagonista usándolo y, a manera de sorpresa, le dice: "As I live and breathe, a convert".
> La traducción adecuada entonces sería "Ver para creer" o algo similar, pero en ningún caso se refiere a una reafirmación de seguridad como "Te lo juro" o "Como que me llamo Paco".
> Ahora, habría que ver si esa misma frase se encuentra en diferentes contextos.


 
"As I live and breathe, a convert". quiere decir "I tell you, we have a convert!" 

"¡Te lo digo - tenemos un convertido!"

"¡Te lo juro - tenemos un convertido! ¡No hay duda!"  (Please correct my Spanish)


----------



## spodulike

P.D. Tenga en cuenta que la expresión es arcaica. Nunca se utiliza hoy en día, excepto en broma


----------



## Alejotsv

Debo reiterar la importancia del contexto en este caso, para lo que sería fundamental que *Frodo08081981 *lo proporcionara. Si bien es cierto que la expresión "As I live and breathe, a convert" suele ser una frase de reafirmación, en el ejemplo que di no es la intención de quien produce el texto.

Por ejemplo, tendría sentido si la quien lo dice lo hace dirigiéndose a otra persona que no cree que el protagonista cambió su forma de tomar el té. Sin embargo, se trata de una frase dicha ante la sorpresa de ver que siguió su consejo. Si bien usa una frase cuya traducción sin contexto corresponde a "te digo", "te juro" o cualquier otro equivalente, la intención no corresponde a la traducción que se daría habitualmente, por lo que el sentido del original se perdería.


----------



## Agró

Coincido con gambon en sus propuestas del post número 10. 

Y añado:

_Como hay Dios,..._


----------



## spodulike

Agró said:


> Coincido con gambon en sus propuestas del post número 10.
> 
> Y añado:
> 
> _Como hay Dios,..._


 
I agree. The point is that (in English at least) any oath can be used as an expression of surprise by simply leaving off the final part of the expression.

"As I live and breathe ...!!!"

"Como hay Dios ...!!!" (Does this work in Spanish as an expression of surprise?)


----------



## Agró

spodulike said:


> "Como hay Dios ...!!!" (Does this work in Spanish as an expression of surprise?)



En realidad, no. Se usa para reafirmar un hecho o algo dicho previamente.


----------



## spodulike

Agró said:


> En realidad, no. Se usa para reafirmar un hecho o algo dicho previamente.


Aha! Then there lies the problem! 

Examples in English

"By God ...!!!" could act as an abbreviaton of "By God I swear that I have never seen anything like it."

"I say ...!!!" could mean "I say to you that I wasn´t expecting that"

"As I live and breathe ...!!!" can be short for "As I live and breathe, this is amazing!"

The surprise is implicit. The implication is that the speaker is lost for words.


----------



## Arrius

I do not believe that as *I live and breathe* is to be used as an oath to affirm that one is telling the truth (at least not where I come from), but only as an expression of (possibly feigned) surprise. Utterances like holy cow/suffering snakes/gee whillikers/ lawks/ shiver me timbers/my goodness ! and scores of others perform the same function.


----------



## spodulike

Arrius said:


> I do not believe that as *I live and breathe* is to be used as an oath to affirm that one is telling the truth (at least not where I come from), but only as an expression of (possibly feigned) surprise. Utterances like holy cow/suffering snakes/gee whillikers/ lawks/ shiver me timbers/my goodness ! and scores of others perform the same function.


Well I disagree. However there is no point in arguing without solid evidence. In order to be certain we would have to do a lot of research and not simply bandy words.

Therefore I respectfully withdraw from the argument, with my point of view intact.


----------



## Arrius

@ *Spodulike -*  I did say "at least where I come from", and you may be right about the usage where you come from, though if it's Brighton, it's likely to be the same as London. I tend to rely on my numerous decades of acquired _Sprachgefühl_ rather than searches, but I shall see if there is anything on Google to support your view and get back to the thread with a humble aplogy if I find something.  Yes/No arguments without evidence, I agree, are futile.


----------



## Aidanriley

"As I live and breathe" is not an expression of surprise. It emphasizes that something is true. I've heard it in AE a few times--mostly in old movies.

I Googled this:
_For sure, definitely, as in *As I live and breathe, I've never seen a more beautiful view*. This expression is generally used to emphasize the truth of a statement and has been so used since the mid-1600s, although sometimes it was put simply as *as I live*. However, the complete phrase was also used early on, as in Arthur Murphy's 1756 play *The Apprentice* (2:1): "As I live and breathe, we shall both be taken, for heaven's sake let us make our escape."_ 
http://www.answers.com/topic/as-i-live-and-breathe


----------



## bx2

spodulike said:


> P.D. Tenga en cuenta que la expresión es arcaica. Nunca se utiliza hoy en día, excepto en broma




En este caso, creo que conviene *Vive Dios que...*. Es una aserción sobre lo que sigue y es arcaica, hoy en día se usa en tono de broma o en contextos de historias del pasado.


----------



## Arrius

Just about to paste the same quote as *Aidenriley *to prove *Spodulike*'s point of view but was pipped at the post. However, I still maintain that there is often an element of surprise or amazement contained in the phrase and that is the way I have heard it used. I was mistaken and in my turn withdraw.


----------



## samuelholden

Frodo08081981 said:


> Me puede dar alguien una traducción aproximada. Es que no veo bien Como vivo y respiro.



Yo lo traduciría, en el contexto de expresión de asombro o sorpresa, como "¡Válgame Diós!".

Querría añadir que no es nada arcaica. De hecho es bastante común en variantes sureños de inglés estadounidense (South Carolina, Texas...) y entre personas de clase media-baja del norte de Inglaterra.

Si bien es verdad que la acepción de reafirmacion de la veracidad de lo que lo sigue sí es verdad que está en desuso salvo en textos que quieran transmitir un periodo historico. Lo podríamos encontrar en "Lo que el viento se llevó", aun que incluso en aquellas épocas era más una expresión de sorpresa que una forma habitual de "jurar" que lo que iban a exponer era verdad, cayendo en favor de "As God is my witness", por ejemplo, que sería "A Dios pongo por testigo" (siguiendo con el ejemplo de LQEVSL).


----------



## jannr

I agree with samuelholden. It´s still reasonably common in the speech of the southern US. Nowadays, it can have sarcastic undertones. "Well, as I live and breathe, here comes William (and only 45 minutes late!).


----------



## Cosmo viteli

Acabo de oir esta misma frase en la serie "Show me a hero", se encuentran 2 viejos conocidos:

A:"Hey, the young Charlie Cola, as I live and breath"

A, es amigo del padre de B, y supongo que A  no ve B desde que era un chaval de ¿10-15 años? y ahora ya es miembro de la policía, un hombre de provecho. En este caso en castellano diriamos cosas como
-dichosos los ojos
-quien te ha visto y quien te ve

y ya muy informal

-que me aspen
-como te lo digo

Ahora, desconozco si en inglés tal expresión tiene esa connotación.


----------



## jannr

Solamente conozo la expresion "dichosos los ojos" que significa lo mismo que "As I live and breathe" en este contexto. (Sorpresa, usaualmente agradable.) Otros te dirán si las otras expresiones tienen el mismo significado.


----------



## heybach

Unos años después hago mi aportación, por lo que he leído y me cuadra:
*
¡No me lo puedo creer!*
_*¡Pero qué ven mis ojos!*_

Ambas indican sorpresa sobre algo que está ocurriendo ante ti.


----------

